

Text Wizardry: 10 Commands - Vic-nyc
http://gurge.com/blog/2008/08/18/text-wizardry-ten-commands/

======
ynoclo
A good overview, but some bad examples. For 'find', he says:

<I>Combine with grep to find c++ files.

$ find | grep cpp</I>

That has at least two problems: 1\. It will match 'cpp' anywhere in the name,
such as 'tcpping.py', resulting in false positives. 2\. It's inefficient, as
there's no need to invoke grep at all. Much better just to use:

$ find . -name "*.cpp"

